# Hk USPc 9mm Vs P2000 ccw



## stevexd9

I am looking at buying another HK. I currently have a .45 USPc, but I would like to get something a bit smaller for CCW. I am looking at the P2000 and the USPc in 9mm. Does the P2000 have better features than the USPc. Other than the grips? I really like the feel of my .45, but it’s just a bit too thick for CCW for me. They don’t have either of these versions at my local range to rent and tryout for myself 

Thanks..


----------



## VegasEgo

if your going to go with a p2000 get it in 40. Thats what I carry and it doesnt bother me, if your thinking about a p2000sk than get that, since itll be a little smaller than the USPC, The uspc is a little heavier, and thicker than the 2000, 2000sk. (sorry im on cellphone internet)


----------



## stevexd9

VegasEgo said:


> (sorry im on cellphone internet)


Hehe a little bit addicted! I thought I was bad  Thanks for the info :smt023


----------



## Theprofessor

Based on personal experiance I really like my 2000. Just a great gun. Does fantastic work at the range. I have put about 2k rounds through that puppy and she has yet to give me a problem.:smt023


My .02


----------



## big dutchman

the usp45c is only slightly larger than the usp9c, not even a noticable size difference as far as ccw is concerned especially in width. the p2000 is quite a bit smaller, to include width. if ccw is your intention for this pistol, go with the 2000. i have shot a couple and they both (9mm & 40cal) surpassed my usp45c for accuracy. i would go for the p2000.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN

P2000 no question! I carry my .40 most of the time. I wish I had one in 9mm since here was a guy who ran his P2000 well past 11K rounds just to see when it would break. Still running!


----------



## Rivers

P2000sk in .40, with the LEM trigger for carry. If you're concerned about the short grip, consider using the magazines from either a fullsize P2000 or USPc .40 plus the X-Grip spacer. This effectively make the grip the same length as the fullsize HKs. Or, stay with the standard magazine for maximum stealth. Nice option. The short mag gives you 9 + 1, the longer mag gives you 10 + 1 in .40 cal.

Very controllable, excellent target acquisition. It's definitely different from my USP45f but I think that is more the caliber than the frame. They both have a healthy discharge but the 40 is more snappy (abrupt) than the 45. Unfortunately, the 45 doesn't fit in my pants as easily... :mrgreen:


----------



## Up in Arms

Rivers said:


> P2000sk in .40, with the LEM trigger for carry. If you're concerned about the short grip, consider using the magazines from either a fullsize P2000 or USPc .40 plus the X-Grip spacer. This effectively make the grip the same length as the fullsize HKs. Or, stay with the standard magazine for maximum stealth. Nice option. The short mag gives you 9 + 1, the longer mag gives you 10 + 1 in .40 cal.
> 
> Very controllable, excellent target acquisition. It's definitely different from my USP45f but I think that is more the caliber than the frame. They both have a healthy discharge but the 40 is more snappy (abrupt) than the 45. Unfortunately, the 45 doesn't fit in my pants as easily... :mrgreen:


Interesting you should point out the short grip of the 2000sk in .40. I was just looking at one the other day at a dealer and considering it for a nice cc gun due to it's size but I just couldn't get myself to come to grips with the way that gun felt in my hand. (pun intended) My first thought was it was made with the ladies with small hands in mind. I do not have large hands but the gun just felt as if it could be easily mishandled or easily dislodged from my grip.
And at a little over 700 bucks I wasn't going to purchase something that didn't feel right. But now that you point out the other mag options I may reconsider. What is the X grip spacer you mention?
However I still hate to lay out that kind of cash for a gun and have to start adding parts and pieces from other models and aftermarket stuff to make it what I want.


----------



## Rivers

*X-Grip for HK P2000SK*



Up in Arms said:


> What is the X grip spacer you mention?


This is a link for the X-Grip:

http://www.hk-usa.com/wforum/viewtopic.php?t=347&sid=40341212e65672af4e07a28a5516f1d3

Makes a huge difference. Remember, this also gives the you an option for even more concealment by using the standard magazine. You can train with the extended mag, then once you're comfortable with that, train also with the shorter magazine and grip. After a bit, the handling difference becomes less and less. The longer grip is nicer but the standard grip is still very manageable.


----------



## Up in Arms

Thanks for the link that clears things up. I tried to put a full size mag in the sk from a full size PS2000 of the same caliber.40 at the dealers and it wouldn't fit. The mag well on the SK was to narrow to accept the full size mag. There must be just a extended mag made for the SK.
The price on the SK at the dealer was $729 and with tax that would make it around $750 out the door. I can get a uspc in .40 for around $700 out the door and then I wouldn't need to buy the extra mags and spacer. The uspc isn't that much larger than the SK may lean that direction.


----------



## dourdave

I took a P2000 and a P7 (both 9mm) to the range today. The P2000 is a nice piece. Not the best that I have, but, I like it.

The P7 is amazing !! Amazing. The perfect carry and the perfect response. For a few bucks more, it is worthy of consideration for a "carry".


----------



## Rivers

*P2000SK magazines and sizing*



Up in Arms said:


> I tried to put a full size mag in the sk from a full size PS2000 of the same caliber.40 at the dealers and it wouldn't fit. The mag well on the SK was to narrow to accept the full size mag. There must be just a extended mag made for the SK.


I just bought four more USPc /P2000 .40 mags today and used them immediately on two different P2000SK .40s. No problems with any of them. The X-Grips slid right into place and filled the gap nicely. That magazine combination is the correct choice for this application. If it did not fit, something else is going on.

I also was able to compare the sizes of the USPc, P2000 and P2000SK. The first two are nearly identical height and length. The P2000 is slightly narrower due to the grips. The P2000SK is roughly a healthy 1/2-inch shorter at the barrel and also at the grip than the USPc and P2000.

Hope that helps.


----------

